# Can I base part of my story on the bible, if my world does not have the bible?



## nwillmott8897 (Oct 21, 2013)

Because of the context of my story (angels, demons, etc. All very biblical) I'm considering a plot-line that is based upon the Book of Revelations. I've thought into it quite well and it really does seem to fit in with the story-lines I already had, so I'm not really that worried about that. And I know that the Bible is used in a lot of Modern fiction to aid the story (Take Supernatural or Sleepy Hollow for example.)

But my issue really is, can the events of the Book of Revelations play out in a world that does not have a Book of Revelations? Although not all of the events in the book are going to happen in my story-line (the plot is basically my characters trying to stop the bad guy from setting events into motion. E.g: They cannot prevent the coming of the Horsemen, or the falling of the star Wormwood... But they do manage to stop the Scorpion-tailed locust, and the death of the Witnesses.)

So my issue is... Can the events of Revelations happen in a world that does not have a Book of Revelations? It might be quite trivial, but as an English Lit student, the little things really bug me  XD

Also, sorry for any misspellings, the keyboard I'm using is new, and still quite stiff :/ 

Thanks!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't see why not.
The themes are fairly broad. 
I don't think that Christianity is alone in having an end-of-the-word story.
The tricky thing as /i see it is, if the MCs don't have "Book of Revelations" to refer to, will they understand what is going to happen?


----------



## C Hollis (Oct 21, 2013)

As long as you don't reference the Book of Revelations it's all good.

The story itself is not unique to the bible.  Like most stories, there are elements that make it the story it is.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 21, 2013)

And last I knew there is no copyright on the Bible.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 21, 2013)

I see no reason you couldn't.

One thing, tho... I've discovered that fantasy readers don't particularly mind having a moral message in their stories, even Biblically inspired moral messages, as long as the author doesn't beat them over the head with it.

As that old book says, a word to the wise is sufficient.


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the forces at work behind your apocalypse? Is there a higher power? Because, Bible or no, it seems to me that events such as those depicted in Revelation necessitate some kind of god behind them, and I would be interested to know how you plan on approaching that.


----------



## nwillmott8897 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the reassurance, I'm really not sure why I was worrying... 

And in response to Pythagoras...
My world does have a god, but he really does not come into play other than the occasional mention, or small conversation. As he "Doesn't meddle in the affairs of humans" in my world. And under god come Adam and Eve (Archangels) and then all the angels of Heaven. And on the other end of the spectrum are Lilith (Archangel), the Lilin (8 fallen angels) and Demons (Tortured Souls). However, Adam, Eve and the angels aren't as innocent as you may thing, as it is them that set about Revelation, and Lilith that is trying to stop them. And throughout this whole drama, God decides it needs to play its course, etc. 

Does that help? 

And also, there is a brief spell where the characters of my novel find themselves in our world (1500's) whilst looking for the Book of Revelation (This is one of the few times that God actually tries to help.) as a way to help them predict what will be coming next. 

I realise that all of that probably sounded like complete gibberish, but hopefully you can make some sense of it  XD


----------



## robosnake (Oct 22, 2013)

I would say, definitely yes. This is done a great deal - in Narnia, for example, though there it is barely disguised, and in Middle-Earth, as well as many other examples. Biblical stories and themes play out in many stories, most of which have no overt 'Bible'.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 22, 2013)

Kn'Trac said:


> And last I knew there is no copyright on the Bible.


Actually - there is... on the text of some of the different version.
Copyright on religious works [Wiki]
It looks like some publishers will let you have free use for non comercial or religious purposes.
The Stories are free to adapt though!


----------



## DassaultMirage (Oct 22, 2013)

In my story, the two kinds of magic were the Erelim Arts and the Dark Arts. The Erelim Arts were from the Erelims, exclusive to humans. The Dark Arts were from the Fallens, exclusive to a race produced with humans mating with Fallens, the Nephilims. There would be no "god", but an oft mentioned deity known as Ein Sof. The borrowing from Christianity ends there though, and I sort of share your question if it would be fine to use said terms which would be a very clear reference to religious figures.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 22, 2013)

> Actually - there is... on the text of some of the different version.
> Copyright on religious works [Wiki]
> It looks like some publishers will let you have free use for non comercial or religious purposes.
> The Stories are free to adapt though!



How do they send the Royalties to God? *s*


----------



## Pythagoras (Oct 22, 2013)

The Bible was written by humans.


----------



## Black Dragon (Oct 22, 2013)

Let's keep this thread on topic, and not let it turn into a debate regarding the inspiration (or lack thereof) of religious texts.

Also, please keep in mind our special guidelines for discussing religion:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/2101-guidelines-discussing-religion.html

Thanks.


----------



## ebervalius (Oct 23, 2013)

Well of coarse! I mean, Tolkien based some stuff on the Bible, and in the Epic of Beowulf, neither of whicgh exist in Middle-earth.


----------



## claramcalister (Sep 1, 2017)

It's undeniable that even if we aren't Christian, most of us love Abrahamic religious mythology in one way or another. Or, at the very least,_ we're accustomed to it culturally_. And because of that, most of us know what angels and Demons are regardless of our own religious backgrounds and identities... But I think it's lazy writing, personally, when authors just plop them into stories without considering the fact that they _*are*_ unique religious icons reliant on their religious narrative to function. So while I can't see why you _couldn't_ adapt religious figures and myth to a fantasy story? I do have some major questions:

Angels and Demons are Abrahamic concepts.Other cultures have a few things that are roughly similar in some ways, true. But angels and demons are still_ unique_ to Abrahamic faith in more ways than they're not. So if you don't have an equivalent of Abrahamic faith in your world........ What's the point of using Angels and Demons? Why are they featured in your story? How did you (or did you even) actually go out of your way to make them different (including in name) in a way that means they're no longer reliant on their religious context? And what's the point of adapting Revelations if there is, ultimately, no overreaching allegory to the Abrahamic faiths?


----------



## pmmg (Sep 2, 2017)

Id love to answer this but i feel the op must have settled this for themselves already . Some of these older threads do look very cool though.


----------

